# Lago Maggiore



## Angel-Flo (2. Mai 2010)

Abend,

ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt, auf der einen Seite heißt es, man darf nur mit Wurm und co. Angeln und nur Einzelhaken und keine KuKö's und so.

Aber in einem Fisch & Fang Heft, gibt es einen Bericht wo der Verfasser mit KuKö angelt und gute fängt.

Ich und meine Eltern wollten im Sommer an den Lago Maggiore und deswegen wollte ich fragen, wie man dort mit Kunstköder angeln darf und nicht nur mit Naturköder?

Es muss ja iwie einen Weg geben, wenn einer was weiß, bitte antworten.


----------



## ThomasL (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

Hallo Angel-Flo

Wenn du eine Karte löst, darfst du auch mit Kunstködern und toten Köderfischen angeln. Ansonsten nur eine Rute mit Einzelhaken und Wurm, Made, Brot, etc.


----------



## Angel-Flo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

oke danke und das wird man auf der Gemeinde oder so ähnlich machen können oder?

verstehen die auch englisch oder gar deutsch?


----------



## Koala (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

Hallo Flo. 

Ich fahr seit einigen Jahren im Sommer zum Luganer See, Wakeboarden und Angeln :g

Dort bekommst du die Gewässerscheine im Postoffice, ich glaube das ist dort in der Gegend so üblich. 
Kostet dort ca. 17€. 

Mit English und Deutsch bin ich da noch nie weiter gekommen. Irgendwie können und / oder wollen die das nicht verstehen. 

Sag denen einfach: "Licenza pescare" - dann wissen die du brauchst ne "Zulassung zum angeln"

LG Daniel


----------



## Alaska2010 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lago Maggiore*

Hallo Angler-Flo

War selbst schon oft im Tessin angeln. Du bekommst die Erlaubnis in Fischereigeschäften, z.T. Polizeiposten, Tourismusbüros usw. Das Patent kostet für sieben Tage CHF 120.-- (rund € 80.--) wenn du über 19 Jahre alt bist, sonst 30 Franken (rund € 20.--). Die nehmens auch von den Lebendigen, dafür kannst Du praktisch im ganzen Kanton, also auch in Bächen und Flüssen angeln (mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen). Nähere Informationen findest Du unter dem nachfolgenden Link. Natürlich das Meiste in italiensch (so sind die im Tessin).

http://www.ticino.ch/15/common_details.jsp?id=15449&lang=de

Wünsche Dir Petri Heil und lass uns noch ein paar Fische


----------

